# S5 on they way...



## jonasto (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi,

I have just ordered a Cervelo S5 Ultegra Di2 56 frame. I used a lot of time searching for the best bike for me. I was looking for a versatile bike that can do great on flat roads, and also do good climbing. I have a Zipp 808 wheelset, so I think it will look nice . But, after reading a lot of post here, im starting to be a little bit concerned that I have made a wrong choice. How is your opinion on my choice of bike?. Thanks


----------



## Alleywishes (Apr 5, 2012)

*thumbs up* you got a dope bike!


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

Wicked good machine.


----------



## rmerka (Jan 16, 2013)

You will NOT be disappointed. It's a great bike and the Di2 is awesome!


----------



## jonasto (Apr 16, 2013)

Thanks. Have anyone tried this bike for climbing? Im thinking about taking it with me to France and Italy in the summer. Its a lot of mountains over there..

( Its it compact crank on this bike)?


----------



## rmerka (Jan 16, 2013)

Is it a 2013 bike? If so it should come with a compact 52/36. It can easily be changed out to a 50/34 for climbing. Might want to consider an 11-28 or 12-28 cassette too if you plan on climbing Mountains... If you have a good relationship with your LBS they might even change the rings and cassette for trade.


----------



## jonasto (Apr 16, 2013)

rmerka said:


> Is it a 2013 bike? If so it should come with a compact 52/36. It can easily be changed out to a 50/34 for climbing. Might want to consider an 11-28 cassette too if you plan on climbing Mountains...


Yes, it is an 2013. But isnt 110BCD 52/36 compact?


----------



## rmerka (Jan 16, 2013)

Yes it is a compact 110 BCD. I was just commenting that 50/34 rings will fit the 110 BCD and are easier to spin. Some people call it a "mid-compact" as the big ring is only 1 tooth smaller than the standard and the little ring is 3 teeth smaller.


----------



## jonasto (Apr 16, 2013)

rmerka said:


> Yes it is a compact 110 BCD. I was just commenting that 50/34 rings will fit the 110 BCD and are easier to spin. Some people call it a "mid-compact" as the big ring is only 1 tooth smaller than the standard and the little ring is 3 teeth smaller.



OK, thanks. Do you have the same bike? I guess driving on 25mm tires is to big on this one. Have to order some stuff so everything is ready. Purchased an Garmin 810 now


----------



## rmerka (Jan 16, 2013)

Yes although my S5 is a 2012 Ultegra Di2 Team. Same frame, different paint. It's a fantastic bike and while my R5 climbs a little better, the S5 is a very good climber too. Very stiff in the bottom bracket. 25mm tires will be too big for the S5. With 23mm tires you'll have about a 4mm gap between the seat tube cut out and the rear tire. You'll love the Garmin 810, that's what I use too and the live tracking feature is great as well the auto upload to connect.garmin.com.


----------



## jonasto (Apr 16, 2013)

Cool. I have just bought a Zipp 808, so i think it will be very nice. Will post a pic when i got it


----------



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

good choice .. S5 climbs like my previous 2010 R3 and like merka said .. 25mm is too wide and would rub on the seat tube, I put on a 24mm Veloflex roubaix on it this winter and there's probably 2mm gap between the tires and seat tube and you dirt will trap on the seat tube and mess the paint.


----------

